# Degu male.



## Beckolas (Mar 8, 2014)

I have 3 male degus. They are 6 months old and after getting along really well have suddenly started to fight. One degu inparticular seems to get bullied and has a wound on his back. We have separated him for now.

If we had them neutered would this help them to all get along again? They are such lovely little fellas.


----------

